# Love it or hate it



## Lord Nibbo (27 Nov 2008)

I might have to buy a chain saw to make it.

But I think it's great :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Nov 2008)

Well, any excuse for a new tool...


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Nov 2008)

If you have the right sort of setting and enough space, and children or grandchildren (who would love sitting in it), then go for it.

Wouldn't want to have to move it about though - probably get a hernia :shock: :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## wizer (27 Nov 2008)

absolutely love it


----------



## Lord Nibbo (27 Nov 2008)

Paul Chapman":31z8g90u said:


> If you have the right sort of setting and enough space, and children or grandchildren (who would love sitting in it), then go for it.
> 
> Wouldn't want to have to move it about though - probably get a hernia :shock: :lol:
> 
> ...


I'm thinking out door use in the garden, I don't think my wooden floors would take the weight of that :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Nov 2008)

Lord Nibbo":2rxnfmm4 said:


> I'm thinking out door use in the garden



Perfect  Might be an idea to drill a couple of holes through the seat parts, or form some grooves, so that rain doesn't collect.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## wizer (27 Nov 2008)

So what wood would you make it out of? How much would a lump like that cost?

I wonder if Iroko laminated with gorilla glue would work?

I'll race you Nibbs


----------



## woodbloke (27 Nov 2008)

Your Lordship - why do you need a chainsaw to make the fireplace?

>>>>>outahere, fast :lol: - Rob


----------



## MikeG. (27 Nov 2008)

That looks great as a piece of sculpture, but looks seriously uncomfortable to sit on!


----------



## Lord Nibbo (27 Nov 2008)

wizer":3q568rhf said:


> So what wood would you make it out of? How much would a lump like that cost?
> 
> I wonder if Iroko laminated with gorilla glue would work?
> 
> I'll race you Nibbs



I would guess the dimension in the pic at 18" x18" x 60" = 11.25 cuft

I can get seasoned oak for about £40 cu ft so £450 I cant see why green oak wouldn't work, it would be a darn sight easier to carve using an adze, don't know what price green oak is, any idea?


----------



## Jake (27 Nov 2008)

You would basically be buying a chunk of a trunk; firewood prices would be closer than timberyard prices.


----------



## wizer (27 Nov 2008)

No idea, I think I'd go hunting for logs, maybe railway sleepers. Infact railway sleepers might be the cheapest/quickest way to do this. I might have a go at this in the spring. Scare the hell out of the missus


----------



## joiner_sim (4 Dec 2008)

I think it looks great, but as already said, needs to be in the right place to fit in.


----------



## frugal (5 Dec 2008)

wizer":6zneia5c said:


> No idea, I think I'd go hunting for logs, maybe railway sleepers. Infact railway sleepers might be the cheapest/quickest way to do this. I might have a go at this in the spring. Scare the hell out of the missus



Becareful with railway sleepers. The tar/creosote that they impregnate them with goes a long way in and can easily rub off on anyone sitting on them. Not to mention any problems that will cause in the glue up.


----------



## Chris Knight (5 Dec 2008)

I find the idea of planing and face gluing the 4 or 9 sleepers needed to make up the required section just slightly mind boggling..


----------



## CNC Paul (6 Dec 2008)

wizer":2bkxvnkv said:


> So what wood would you make it out of? How much would a lump like that cost?
> 
> I wonder if Iroko laminated with gorilla glue would work?
> 
> I'll race you Nibbs



You can buy a love seat in Cedar for £2200 :shock: 

I was think of making one of these 8) 








Paul


----------



## Lord Nibbo (6 Dec 2008)

CNC Paul":mvb0ff0j said:


> You can buy a love seat in Cedar for £2200 :shock:
> 
> I was think of making one of these 8)
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (6 Dec 2008)

What an interesting nut dish. :lol:


----------



## wizer (6 Dec 2008)

As I said, I haven't a clue how to go about obtaining this sort of dimension timber. The fact that it can be bought for over 2k probably explains it somewhat. I'll have a play in the spring.


----------

